# Power Pole in Current



## optaylor823 (Feb 25, 2012)

I know it has been asked, but not sure if it was here. I found a video of a power pole holding a boat in current that looks to be a rocky bottom.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em9rqVchIYY


----------



## gotmuddy (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been wondering how they do and it looks like they would do good. I would be concerned about swamping a boat though.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2012)

Solid! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I never would have guessed that would hold in that current. Impressive.


----------



## gotmuddy (Feb 27, 2012)

fender66 said:


> I never would have guessed that would hold in that current. Impressive.




too bad they are so dang expensive!


----------



## bulldog (Feb 27, 2012)

Great product, absolutely the worst song ever.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Great product, absolutely the worst song ever.




You mean that is not your ring tone? It is mine! :LOL2:


----------

